# Silicone Fumes - Safe?



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Got this silicone.

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

just wondering as it's aqaurium safe etc - can you use it with frogs in the tank or are the fumes toxic/harmful. Should you leave to air for a day or two first?


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*hi*

I would defo air it for a few days its strong stuff.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Yep it's safe for frogs once cured fully, just wait for a day or so before adding frogs to allow it to dry/fumes to go.


----------



## pike (Feb 19, 2012)

as above i got the same to stick stones on a collander to make a pond the fumes were strong and i took it outside:devil:


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, will do.


----------



## gray1 (May 24, 2010)

Believe me if you're using a bit of it you'll be left in no doubt yourself that you should let it air out. When I've used aquarium sealant it has a very strong vinegar type smell and it can really choke you if you're using quite a bit of the stuff.


----------

